

Ask HN: How to get contracts signed. - mwetzler

I'm making contracts for professional services work such as analytics consulting. What's the easiest way to get a document signed by both parties?<p>Enterprises are still doing the print, sign, fax thing and some like comcast are using clunky web tools. There must be a better way!<p>I see a few apps in the appstore that allow you to sign on iPhone. I was also wondering if something like "I agree to this contract" in an email would suffice.<p>Wondering if anyone has a good app or process recommendations?
======
shanelja
Disclaimer: My web development company built the website for these guys, but
the backend is all theirs.

<http://www.recombo.com/>

These guys help you to perfect contracts, from building the forms (as
complicated as you need, they do hospitals, financial services and more so
yours should be a piece of cake) to sending them, sending reminders and making
sure the client follows the correct funnels.

That aside: <https://www.echosign.adobe.com/en/home.html>

Echo sign is what we use here for our employment contracts, it's all legally
binding and it's fast and easy.

~~~
jyu
I've used both Echosign and docusign. Either one seems to suit your use case
well; replacing back and forth faxes or email sending.

------
meerita
I did <http://www.tractis.com>. You have both high end digital signature with
certificates and one-click signature.

------
gspyrou
<http://www.docusign.com/> ?

